# Naturköderangeln vom Kutter



## Pilke (20. Oktober 2009)

Moin Boardis!

Ich bin neu in Sachen Naturköderangeln vom Kutter.
Nimmt man dabei eher eine monofile oder eine geflochtene Schnur??
Wie sieht es mit der Rolle aus? Beim Pilken in der Ostsee verwende ich meistens ziemlich leichtes Gerät. Pilkrute bis 180g-Wurfgewicht, leichte Stationärrolle mit ner 0,19er geflochtener Schnur.
Kann ich gleiches Gerät auch zum Naturködern nutzen?#c

Ich will von Laboe aus los auf Platte...

Gruß und danke vorab für die Tipps,
Pilke#h


----------



## slideman79 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Moin Pilke,
19er geflochtene reicht völlig. Bloß mit der Rute würde ich evtl. vom Wurfgewicht her etwas höher einsteigen. War dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal mit Wattwürmern vom Kutter los. Auch von Laboe aus. Haben teilweise mit 200 Gramm und mehr geangelt, je nach Drift. Teilweise hätte es auch noch mehr sein dürfen...... hatte aber auch nur ne Rute mit 180Gr. Wurfgewicht mitgenommen.  Neben uns hat einer mit "ein bißchen mehr Plan" geangelt, der hat teilweise 500Gr. drangehängt. Aber der Erfolg gab ihm Recht. Was nützt es wenn deine Watti´s so schnell über den Grund flitzen das die Platten nicht mal ne Chance haben sich den Happen zu schnappen. #q Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen,

Greetz Mario


----------



## Pilke (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



slideman79 schrieb:


> Neben uns hat einer mit "ein bißchen mehr Plan" geangelt, der hat teilweise 500Gr. drangehängt. Aber der Erfolg gab ihm Recht. Was nützt es wenn deine Watti´s so schnell über den Grund flitzen das die Platten nicht mal ne Chance haben sich den Happen zu schnappen. #q Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen,



Moin Mario!

500Gr.??|bigeyes
Leider habe ich für 200Gr und mehr keine Rute 
Das ist ja schon Norwegengeschirr...
Hmmm...ne neue Rute will ich mir aber nicht extra zulegen #c
Hast du denn gar nicht gefangen oder nur sehr wenig??

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## djoerni (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

wenn du ne brandungsrute hast, kannst du mit 500 Gramm locker angeln. du musst ja nicht werfen. ne multi ist auch von Vorteil.


----------



## Pilke (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



djoerni schrieb:


> wenn du ne brandungsrute hast, kannst du mit 500 Gramm locker angeln. du musst ja nicht werfen. ne multi ist auch von Vorteil.



Die Pilkrute mit 180Gr Wurfgewicht ist momentan leider das stärste was ich zur Verfügung habe und da mehr als 200Gr zu hängen ist schon nen Bißchen fragwürdig oder?
Ok, richtig werfen muss man wohl nicht aber dennoch #c


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Wenn du nicht das richtige Geschirr zum Naturköderangeln auf den Kutter hast dann wirst du keine Freude dran haben und auch deine Kutternachbarn werden es dir danken.

300 Gramm sollte man schon mind. dran tüddeln da man das Blei über Grund halten muß. Man geht mit der Drift mit...
Um die 4m sollte die Rute auch sein damit man weit genug von der Reling weg kommt. Multirollen sind Pflicht um besser Schnur nachgeben zu können. 



> Hmmm...ne neue Rute will ich mir aber nicht extra zulegen #c



Dann mußt du wohl aufs Naturköderangeln vom Kutter verzichten :q Mit 180 Gramm wirst du ständig in den Schnüren deiner Nachbarn hängen sobald bisschen was an Drift da ist.


----------



## Pilke (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Dann mußt du wohl aufs Naturköderangeln vom Kutter verzichten :q Mit 180 Gramm wirst du ständig in den Schnüren deiner Nachbarn hängen sobald bisschen was an Drift da ist.



Tja, schade dann wird es wohl nix. Dann muss ich eben doch wieder nach Rügen und vernünftig Dorsche fangen - wie letztes We:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Moin Pilke
lass dich nicht entmutigen, klar kriegst du mit 180 gr. Probleme bei starker Drift, aber unter normalen Umständen reichen 180-200gr locker aus, außerdem brauchst Du um z.B. 300gr. *abzulassen* (man wirft die Naturködermontage nicht) keine Rute mit 300 gr. Wurfgewicht, da langt die 180gr Pilke.

Ich fische mit einer -125gr. Wg Fenwick Seahawk 3m mit enger Beringung mit bis zu 300gr. vom Kutter und hatte noch nie Probleme mit den Nachbarn #d
Multi ist von Vorteil, muss aber auch nicht unbedingt.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Pilke (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Moin Chris!

Danke für die aufbauenden Worte#6
Dass eine Multi im Prinzip besser geeignet ist, leuchtet mir schon ein.
Bin aber momentan etwas knapp mit dem Geld...naja wer ist das nicht?|rolleyes
Ich werde es vielleicht einfach mal versuchen und später kommt dann mal ne Multi...

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich fische mit einer -125gr. Wg Fenwick Seahawk 3m mit enger Beringung mit bis zu 300gr. vom Kutter und hatte noch nie Probleme mit den Nachbarn #d
> Multi ist von Vorteil, muss aber auch nicht unbedingt.



Ich wußte genau das sowas kommen würde :m

Man kann auch mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5 fahren....


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Pilke schrieb:


> Die Pilkrute mit 180Gr Wurfgewicht ist momentan leider das stärste was ich zur Verfügung habe und da mehr als 200Gr zu hängen ist schon nen Bißchen fragwürdig oder?
> Ok, richtig werfen muss man wohl nicht aber dennoch #c


 

180g wg kannst du logger 400 - 500 g blei angeln #h mit ner brandungsrute bis 250 g wg fische ich bis 700 - 800 g. 500 g dorsche hebst du mit nem 180 g stock ja auch aus dem wasser an board !


----------



## caddel (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Bringt es etwas hier zu streiten ?

Klaus, na klar ist es besser beim Naturköderangeln eine Rute zu führen die mehr als 180 gr. ab kann. Allein schon wegen der Bisserkennung.

Chris, na klar ist es möglich mit der Seahawk solche Gewichte zu führen. Aber allein die Weichheit und damit die Hebelwirkung wird keinen dauerhaften Naturköderangler befriedigen.

Somit soll sich doch jeder mit seinem Thema befassen. 

Ich selbst fische z.B. mit Absprache der Nebenleute teilweise nur 60 od. 80 gr. auf dem Kutter, mit ner Spinne.
Das würde ich aber niemals machen wenn der Kahn voll ist und andere nach Regeln der Verbände fischen.

Die müssen eben auch noch lernen das 0,45 mm der Vergangenheit angehören. :g

Gruß |wavey:
Caddel


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



caddel schrieb:


> Bringt es etwas hier zu streiten ?
> 
> Klaus, na klar ist es besser beim Naturköderangeln eine Rute zu führen die mehr als 180 gr. ab kann. Allein schon wegen der Bisserkennung.
> 
> ...


 

jo so ist , blos nicht fetzten !! wichtig ist nur das er seinen wurm von hinten mit der nadel nimmt #6


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



caddel schrieb:


> Bringt es etwas hier zu streiten ?


*
JA* :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich wußte genau das sowas kommen würde :m
> 
> Man kann auch mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5 fahren....


 
Geiler Vergleich :v ich denke Pilke will erstmal sehen ob ihm das Naturköderangeln liegt, dafür langt "kleines tackle", Profigeschirr braucht er erst wenn er so richtig loslegt.



caddel schrieb:


> Chris, na klar ist es möglich mit der Seahawk solche Gewichte zu führen. Aber allein die Weichheit und damit die Hebelwirkung wird keinen dauerhaften Naturköderangler befriedigen.
> 
> Du hattest aber schon das Erstposting von Pilke gelesen, Naturköder Anfänger, da steht nix davon das er jetzt groß ins Wettkampfgeschehen eingreifen will
> 
> ...


 
Ich vergaß wenn sich die Angelgötter aus Schwartbruck zu Wort melden.
Echt traurig das Erwachsene Menschen so eine Sülze von sich geben.

Gerne lese ich wenn andere ihr Wissen weitergeben, aber was ist das für 'ne Art???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Aber sonst gehts euch gut, ja?
Fahrt mal wieder bisschen runter und lest was schönes.


----------



## Macker (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Q Chris Und Klaus S Eigentlich habt ihr beide recht aber wichtig ist erstmal nur das genug Blei im Spiel ist um am Grund zu Bleiben. Das die Methode von Chris funzt kann Ich bestätigen, stand ich oft genug neben. Klaus (der mit dem Schwimmenden Bordell vor Wentorf#h:m) hat hier auch schon viele tolle tips zum Naturköderangeln gegeben das ich mir schon Vorstellen kann das er weiß wovon er Schreibt.Ich habe sonst immer mit meiner Spinn6 150g Wg Bleie bis 450g gefischt. Als ich dann immer öfter mit Naturköder gefischt habe  konnte ich mich dazu durchringen mir eine DAM Brandungsrute bei Askari für 15€ zuzulegen. Ist von der Beringung nicht Optimal aber die tlw doch sehr langen Mundschnüre sind doch besser zuhändeln. Aber um zu testen reicht die Pilke mit nem Brandungsvorfach und 150-300g Blei auf alle Fälle.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Bassey (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Pilke schrieb:


> Moin Mario!
> 
> 500Gr.??|bigeyes
> Leider habe ich für 200Gr und mehr keine Rute
> ...


 
Hmmm, hab zwar nix mitm Kutterangeln zu tun, aber wenn es mal soweit kommt, dürften da auch meine Wallerruten gut rumkommen, sieh somit doch den Anwendungsbereich erweitert. Du kannst damit eben auch auf Waller fischen, also mit stärkeren Ruten falls es dich mal zu dieser Fischerei verschlägt... Somit wäre die Rute schon mal nicht Artenlastig ^^


----------



## Pilke (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Geiler Vergleich :v ich denke Pilke will erstmal sehen ob ihm das Naturköderangeln liegt



Genau so sieht's aus!!#6
Ist schon interessant, wie sich so ein Thema entwickelt.
Ich wollte einfach nur ein paar Tipps für einen Anfänger...

Man kann sich für jede Angelei top ausstatten aber muss man das gleich?? Meiner Meinung nach nein - schön, dass andere offensichtlich der gleichen Meinung sind

Danke nochmal für die Tipps,
Gruß Pilke


----------



## Pilke (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> schönes.



Super!! Einmal Norwegen - das wäre echt mal was! Ich war leider noch nie dort...das nördlichste war bisher Dänemark/Skagen
Toller Bericht und schöne Fische!#6  

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Pilke (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Bassey schrieb:


> sieh somit doch den Anwendungsbereich erweitert. Du kannst damit eben auch auf Waller fischen, also mit stärkeren Ruten falls es dich mal zu dieser Fischerei verschlägt... Somit wäre die Rute schon mal nicht Artenlastig ^^



da hast du im Prinzip schon Recht...naja mal seh'n was der Weihnachtsmann so bringt - ist ja auch nicht mehr so lange hin

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Echt traurig das Erwachsene Menschen so eine Sülze von sich geben.
> 
> Gerne lese ich wenn andere ihr Wissen weitergeben, aber was ist das für 'ne Art???



Hast du ein Problem damit wenn man einen sagt wie es richtig gemacht wird?? 

Natürlich kann man mit ner 150 Gramm Rute auch Naturköderfischen vom Kutter aus machen aber es ist nicht "DAS" Naturköderfischen. Wenn mans richtig macht hat man Vorfächer die bis zu 4 Meter lang sind und ich möchte dich mal sehen wie du mit ner 2,70m Rute solche Vorfächer ausbringst. 
Auch muß man gelegentlich mit 1000 Gramm (oder mehr) fischen und das kann man mit ner 150 Gramm-Rute gewiss nicht mehr. Wovon du redest ist Ententeichangeln und nichts anderes!!! Kannst mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen wie du bei ner "normalen" Drift deine 30-50 Gramm Blei (oder was auch immer du da antüdelst) an den Grund halten willst. 
Beim richtigen Naturköderangeln wird das Blei ne handbreit über Grund gehalten und man geht mit der Drift mit um ne recht große Fläche zu beangeln. 

Keine Ahnung warum du uns hier so angreifst wenn wir Tipps zum Thema geben?? 

Und mein Vergleich ist schon OK... wollte damit nämlich sagen das es natürlich mit ner 150 Gramm Rute geht aber es eben nicht "DAS" Naturköderangeln im klassischen Sinne ist. 

Wenn du ein Problem mit meinen Tipps hast, dann les sie einfach nicht. Stelle aber deine Tipps nicht über alle anderen!!!! Der einzige der sich hier wie ein allwissender Anglergott aufführt bist du. 

Möchte dich zu gerne mal sehen auf einen Kutter beim Naturköderangeln und du dazwischen mit deinen 30-50 Gramm |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Aber sonst gehts euch gut, ja?
> Fahrt mal wieder bisschen runter und lest was schönes.



Dir gings besser.... wie man sieht |supergri

Geiler Bericht...


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Problem mit meinen Tipps hast, dann les sie einfach nicht. Stelle aber deine Tipps nicht über alle anderen!!!! Der einzige der sich hier wie ein allwissender Anglergott aufführt bist du.
> 
> |supergri *Das sagt ja genau der richtige *
> 
> Möchte dich zu gerne mal sehen auf einen Kutter beim Naturköderangeln und du dazwischen mit deinen 30-50 Gramm |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 
Nirgendwo hab ich geschrieben das ich Naturköder mit 30-50 gr. angel  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lattenputzer (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Hallo Pilke,
wie Macker schon zutreffend geschrieben hat, haben eigentlich beide Fraktionen recht.

Für das klassische Naturköderangeln benötigt man eben spezielleres Geschirr, wobei für den Anfang auch eine stabile Brandungsrute (250 gr) ausreicht, die dann auch 600-700 gr Blei aushält, weil man die Montage nur am Kutter runter lässt. 

Man kann aber auch mit einer vorhandenen Pilkrute und Brandungsvorfächern, besser sind allerdings leicht modifizierte Eigenbauten, mit Naturködern angeln, wenn kein anderes Geschirr vorhanden ist bzw. diese Art der Angelei überhaupt erst einmal getestet werden soll. In diesem Fall kann man nämlich die Montage auch wie beim Pilken werfen (alllerdings mit etwas weniger Schwung und mehr Gefühl wegen der Würmer), und das System dnn ähnlich wie beim Jiggen mit leichten Zupfbewegungen über den Grund führen. Das Bleigewicht ist dann abhängig von der Drift in etwa mit den vergleichbaren Gewichten beim Pilken abhängig, so dass man in der Kieler Bucht üblicherweise mit 60-150 gr. auskommt. Dieses Gewicht wird aber regelmäßig nicht ausreichen, wenn die Montage nur am Kutter (wie bei der klassischen Methode) geführt wird.

Dem Grunde nach sind die unterschiedlichen Angeltechniken in etwa gleich erfolgreich, wobei ich bei wenig oder gar keiner Drift immer die Pilkrute mit werfen benutze. Also Pilke fang ruhig mit Deinem vorhandenen Material an und sammle selbst Deine Erfahrungen. Sprich auch ruhig andere Mitangleran, die möglicherweise schon Erfahrungen gesammlt haben.
Falls Du noch persönliche Fragen hast, gerne PN an mich.#h


----------



## Pilke (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



lattenputzer schrieb:


> Falls Du noch persönliche Fragen hast, gerne PN an mich.#h



Hallo lattenputzer!

Herzlichen Dank für deinen Beitrag/deine Tipps#6
Werde mich evtl. bei dir melden. Eigentlich wollten wir nächstes We los. Aber das hat sich zerschlagen. Wahrscheinlich wird es jetzt doch erst im November was.

Gruß + Petri
Pilke#h


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

#6 lattenputzer

yep ,
schön beschrieben

bei meiner letzten tour in laboe 
funzte es auch mit 3, 30m pilkrute 
und 100 gr blei in der abdrift mit nachläufer gezupft...
( 16 platte )


allerdings war der wind auch nur 3-4

greetz
lars


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nirgendwo hab ich geschrieben das ich Naturköder mit 30-50 gr. angel  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri





> echt "nur" 60-80gr. Wir angeln mit 30-50gr, ohne Absprache, brauchts nicht wenn man angeln kann



Bitte sehr...


----------



## djoerni (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

habt euch lieb jungs


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



djoerni schrieb:


> habt euch lieb jungs



Küss keine Männer :m

Streitgespräche sind doch das Salz in der Suppe von allen Foren.


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Küss keine Männer :m
> 
> Streitgespräche sind doch das Salz in der Suppe von allen Foren.


 

ach mit männern kann man auch knuddeln


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Bitte sehr...


 
Nochmal ganz langsam, *ich habe nirgends geschrieben das ich mit Naturködern 30-50gr fische*.

*Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil* 

Ich bin raus, Diskussionen mit Streitsüchtigen alten Männern bringen leider garnichts.



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum du uns hier so angreifst wenn wir Tipps zum Thema geben??


 
Wer greift hier wenn an???



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich wußte genau das sowas kommen würde :m
> 
> Man kann auch mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5 fahren....


 


caddel schrieb:


> Bringt es etwas hier zu streiten ?


 


Klaus S. schrieb:


> *JA* :vik:


 
#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

mann mann und das nur wegen gewichten die der ein oder andere dranhängt :q

so noch mal zur übersicht :
naturköderangeln 1 : 4 m lange ruten mit multi und bleigewichte zum fischen bis 2 kg . vorfach auch bis zu 4 m lang.

naturköderangeln 2 : leichte bleigewichte mit brandungsvorfach die man über den grund zupft.

gemeinsam haben beide angelarten das man eine schrumpelige jodhülle auf den haken schiebt !

jetzt könnte man gemeinschaftskuscheln machen , oder :l


----------



## noworkteam (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Naturköder 3: Kurze Standup-Rute mit Multi, Blei bis 1000g, Vorfach bis 2,0M....Wurm/Muschel wenn´s flach geht, Hering / Makrele für das Tiefe...


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

das wichtigste ist eher das der köder dort angeboten wird wo fischiges zu erwarten ist und sich der anbiss durch ein leichtes vibrieren an der spitze bemerkbar macht! das gewicht was man sich ranhängt spielt keine rolle ( die länge auch nicht ! ). die technik und gefühl machen das schon und der erfolg wird sicher sein !


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



> Ich bin raus, Diskussionen mit Streitsüchtigen alten Männern bringen leider garnichts.



Hey Chris, 
muß so was sein? Ich glaube das solltest du dir verkneifen, man kann Sachen die man denket auch anders rüber bringen und woher willst du wissen ob Klaus ein alter Mann oder eine alte Frau ist.
Aber du sagst ja selber du bist raus, belass es bitte dabei. Nicht das ich den Trööt schließen muß wegen so nem Dünnsinn.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Moin,
ich habe mal 4 Fragen|uhoh:


- Warum soll der Wurm von "hinten" aufgezogen werden?|kopfkrat


- Was für Vorfächer benutzt man?Gibt es son Vorfach, wie bei den Pilkern der " Kieler Blitz"?|kopfkrat.

- last Ihr die Montage stur am Grund, oder hebt Ihr die Montage auch manchmal an?|kopfkrat

Was für Bleie benutzt Ihr?


Stefan#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Moin Pilke,

ich hab auch genau so mit Natürköderangeln wie jeder andere auch.

Pilkrute bis 180.gr. WG 3,00m lang.
Brandungsvorfach ran und raus damit!
Das gewicht,welches ich braucht um den Bodenkontakt zu halten,hab ich wie beim Pilken gewählt.
Ich war echt erstaunt,welcher Erfolg sich einstelte.
Drauf gekommen bin ich halt durch div. Berichte,wo die Naturköderangler,mit Fisch von Bord gingen und die,die pilkten,waren Schneider.
Langsam hab ich mich an die Angelei ragetastet.Und bin mittlerweile sehr erfolgreich,Schneidertage gibt es nicht mehr.

Meine Kombo zum Naturköderangeln so aus:
Rute: Balzer Magna Matrix Uptide 3,00m WG 30-300gr.
Rolle: Abu C4 6601/Zebco Topic Surfcast Mutli 7000

Hiermit fische ich bis 700gr.Das ist dann aber auch das Limit,alles was dann kommt,braucht das richtige Takle.

Ich hab auch schon unter Wettkampf-Bedingungen gefischt und das ist ein anderer schnack!
Mir persönlich liegt dieses Fischen mit Gewichten bis zu 2000gr. gar nicht,so das ich meine Kombo grad wieder verkauft hab.
Das muß,und soll jeder mit sich ausmachen.


Was beim Naturköder fischen auch ein ganz großer Vorteil ist,du fängst die breite Platte Ostseefisch!!!!
Richtig schöne Tage sind die,wo du vom Kutter gehst,und du hast Dorsch,Wittling(in rauhen Mengen) und Platten im Eimer.

Dann gibt es auch noch das fischen vom Boot,oder auch vom Kutter vor anker,aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

OT:Chris würd ich auch nicht in den Arm nehmen,bäh,pfui,spuk
Klaus aber auch nicht,kenn beide vom sehen.#d
"Gott,manchmal braucht man eine Sonnenfinsternis und du hörst mal wieder nicht."


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

meine team balzer z.b kann ich bis 2 kg blei fischen. aber alles über 1,2 kg macht kein spass mehr. wenn wenig drift und nicht zu tief machen 500 - 600g am meisten spass. aber geankert mit nur 50 - 100 g und dann ne schöne platte , einfach spass pur. wobei beim platten angeln von kutter hab ich mit ner brandungsrute nur 100 g gefischt da fast keine drift und klasse gefangen.kommt halt immer drauf an .


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wer greift hier wenn an???



Denke mal du weißt einfach nicht wofür die Smilies sind... hätte ich gewußt das du alles so ernst nimmst hätte ich die auch weglassen können. 

Wie hier nun schon richtig gesagt wurde gibt es 2 verschiedene Arten mit Naturköder zu fischen. Das eine ist die leichtere Version und das andere die mit der man auch mal bei stärkerer See fischen kann. Die Rutenlänge wählt man auf den Kutter so lang damit der Köder weit weg vom Boot gehalten werden kann. Klar gehts auch mit ner kürzeren Rute aber eben nicht so gut. Auch kann man mit der langen Rute längere Vorfächer fischen was gerade bei wenig Wind besser ist.

Man kann auch mit Karpfenruten in die Brandung aber es ist eben nicht "DAS" Brandungsangeln...

Lass dir von einen alten Mann sagen: Fische fängt man nicht nur mit der Rute...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Denke mal du weißt einfach nicht wofür die Smilies sind... hätte ich gewußt das du alles so ernst nimmst hätte ich die auch weglassen können.
> 
> Wie hier nun schon richtig gesagt wurde gibt es 2 verschiedene Arten mit Naturköder zu fischen. Das eine ist die leichtere Version und das andere die mit der man auch mal bei stärkerer See fischen kann. Die Rutenlänge wählt man auf den Kutter so lang damit der Köder weit weg vom Boot gehalten werden kann. Klar gehts auch mit ner kürzeren Rute aber eben nicht so gut. Auch kann man mit der langen Rute längere Vorfächer fischen was gerade bei wenig Wind besser ist.
> 
> ...



Ach menno Klaus, du mußt aber auch immer das letzte Wort haben was? Lass es doch einfach gut sein. Bitte!!!
Das Thema soll nicht weiter zerschrieben werden.


----------



## micha_2 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

der fisch nimmt den wurm doch auch von vorn, is aber nich unbedingt entscheident von welcher seite du ihn aufziehen tust, hauptsache der körper is relativ unbeschadet drauf, den schwanz lass ich auch neben liegen.
Rute: 4-4,50m bis 2000g
Rolle: 2Gang Okuma titus für den preiswerten, ich selber ne 30iger und 50iger TLD Schimano
 Schnur: 0,25mm exact von penn
erstmal brauchsr beim naturfischen bischen stärker, wegen hohem bleigewicht, abrieb und hängergefahr
Vorfach: 1.Hacken über blei und 2Nachläufer bis rutenlänge,
bei wittlinge 3haken über blei


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe mal 4 Fragen|uhoh:
> 
> 
> ...


 

So, die Sache mit den Wurm von hinten iss geklährt

Könntet Ihr mir bitte die anderen Fragen noch beantworten|rolleyes


----------



## lattenputzer (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Hallo Dorsch888,

werde mal versuchen Deine restlichen Fragen zu beantworten.

Zum "Kieler Blitz" verstehe ich Deine Frage nicht so richtig. Als Vorfach kann man ein übliches Brandungsvorfach nehmen, das von vielen "Neueinsteigern" wohl meistens fertig gebunden im Angelshop vor Ort gekauft wird. 

Man kann sich die Vorfächer aber auch selber binden. Ich persönlich angel dann gerne mit einem Buttlöffel mit Nachläufer (ca. 20-25 cm) und einem Haken am Seitenarm über dem Löffel (ca. 50 cm Abstand, ebenfalls 20-25cm lang). Man kann aber auch zwei Seitenarme über dem Gewicht benutzen. Die Vorfächer können dann mit Lockperlen und/oder Spinnerblättern "verschönert" werden. Als Gewichte eignen sich aber auch Birnenbleie o.ä. ggf. auch Pilker.

Die Montage wird aktiv geführt, ähnlich wie beim Jiggen. Mal nur leicht (über Grund ziehen), mal leichtes Anheben. Entscheidend dürfte sein, dass die Köder möglichst nah am Grund geführt werden, weil Platten den Köder dort eher annehmen. Es werden damit aber auch genau so gut und teilweise sogar besser als beim Pilken) Dorsch und Wittlinge gefangen, wenn welche da sindIch hoffe ich konnte Deine Fragen hinreichend beantworten.#c


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Moin,
ich glaube der Dorsch888 meint mit Kieler Blitz soviel wie der Top Köder beim Pilken ~> übertragen auf das Top Vorfach zum Naturköderfischen. #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich glaube der Dorsch888 meint mit Kieler Blitz soviel wie der Top Köder beim Pilken ~> übertragen auf das Top Vorfach zum Naturköderfischen. #h


 
stimmt genau|rolleyes

aber trotzdem danke für deine antwort- hat etwas licht in -meinen- wald gebracht|rolleyes


----------



## Quappenjäger (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

top vorfach sollte ne längevom seitenarm, ca 50 - 80 cm über dem blei mit schlepprohr ,bis zum nachläuferhaken 4 - 4,50 sein . ca 1,50 m davor noch nen 2 nachläuferhaken .


und blei je nach strömung 300 - 2000 g.


das blei immer verschieden am grund führen ( mal direkt am grund, ein wenig drüber oder auch mal noch höher ). kommt drauf an wo der fisch rauben tut (z.b. herringe im mittelwasser oder krebse am grund ! ).


----------



## franja1 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Moin, moin...war etwas Stand by...aber dennoch alles gelesen..also meine...wirklich meine ganz persönliche Meinung ist...Grundkontakt suchen und halten...ständiges auf den Grund knallen bringt nix...der Köder - Nachläufer am Vorfach(mit entsprechender Vorfachlänge min. 2 m) schwebt eh ausreichend hoch und runter...damit ist genügend Lockwirkung vorhanden
Gruß Jan...zur Zeit wieder mal in Exil Bayern|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

was für perlen(welche Farben) sind gut , um platten zu überlisten?


----------



## djoerni (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

gelb und orange sind immer gut. sonntag lief aber auch perlmutt gut. dazu ein löffel in silber oder eben gelb oder orange und gut ist. mach aber bloss nicht zu viele perlen auf das vorfach. zwei bis drei reichen plus löffel.


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Mal eine Frage zur Blauort: Fährt die erst am 21. November wieder auf Butt als Naturködertour, und gibt es bis dahin nur Pilkfahrten?


----------



## Macker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Nein die Blauort fährt wenn leute da sind tgl. Aber am 21.11. Ist ein Longtörn von 6 bis ca 18 Uhr Fahrpreis 50€ inkl Frühstück und Mittag. Bei der letzten Tour waren wir erst um 19 Uhr wieder in Laboe. Aber auf Naturköder geht da eigentlich immer was.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## forellenwilly (3. November 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Macker schrieb:


> Nein die Blauort fährt wenn leute da sind tgl. Aber am 21.11. Ist ein Longtörn von 6 bis ca 18 Uhr Fahrpreis 50€ inkl Frühstück und Mittag. Bei der letzten Tour waren wir erst um 19 Uhr wieder in Laboe. Aber auf Naturköder geht da eigentlich immer was.
> Gruß Jörg


 
Nur mal so zur Info, KEHRHEIM II und BLAUORT sind beide  21/22 Okt zur 12 Std Plattfischtour schon wieder augebucht wie ich zu meinem Ärgernis feststellen musste. Käpt'n Gerritt meinte, das wäre schon letztes Jahr "bombastisch" gewesen. Da die Kuttereigner ja gerne etwas Werbung in eigener Sache machen (was ja auch OK ist) würde mich interessieren, ob jemand hier aus dem Forum schon mal so ne Plattfischtour mitgemacht hat und berichten kann was da so gefangen wird.

Kann jemand??

Gruezi


----------



## Macker (3. November 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Die Touren sind der Hammer die Blauort ist am 21.11 Defenitiv NICHT AUSGEBUCHT. Hier ausm Board sind auf alle fälle Mft Chris und Ich dabei. Im MFT Thröt is auch ein Bericht der Letzten Tour drin,

Gruß Jörg


----------



## forellenwilly (3. November 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



Macker schrieb:


> Die Touren sind der Hammer die Blauort ist am 21.11 Defenitiv NICHT AUSGEBUCHT. Hier ausm Board sind auf alle fälle Mft Chris und Ich dabei. Im MFT Thröt is auch ein Bericht der Letzten Tour drin,
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Hi Macker,

danke für den Hinweis! dann rufe ich gleich Morgen die BLAUORT an aund buche die Plätze. Wir sind 3-5 Personen.
Tja, sieht so aus als wenn Käptn Gerritt da verstärkt Werbung in eigener Sache gemacht hat...
Wo genau finde ich den MFT Thröt? Wofür steht MFT?

Danke/Gruß


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. November 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

@forellenwilly
guckst Du hier klick mich



Stühmper schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> mal ne ' kleine Geschichte am Rande.....|uhoh:
> 
> ...


----------



## forellenwilly (4. November 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Danke dafür, der Bericht liest sich super. So in etwa hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.
Ich erlebte heute Morgen eine negative Überraschung, da meine Mitfahrer plötzlich abgesagt haben. Evtl fahre ich nun alleine, muss ich mir mal überlegen, auch wegen Hin-u. Rückfahrt nach Kiel.

Mich würd noch interessieren was da so für Platten rauskommen. Butt, Scholle, oder etwa auch mal ein Steinbutt?

Gruß


----------



## Macker (4. November 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

Scholle Klieschen und Struffbutt Ich habe es erst einmal gesehen das ein Steinbutt gefangen wurde. Der Steinbutt ist auch der heimische Plattfisch der noch in meiner Fangliste fehlt.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## RibnitzerJung (7. April 2011)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

sagt mal leute? wie ist das eigentlich auf den kuttern, sind da eurer erfahrung nach die brandungsruten mit 4,2m gut zu händeln oder ehr hinderlich?
will es jetzt am samstag evtl mal probieren, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es schwer ist mit dem knüppel aufm kutter umzugehen?! vorallem auf hinsicht mit den mitanglern?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. April 2011)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> ...sind da eurer erfahrung nach die brandungsruten mit 4,2m gut zu händeln oder sehr hinderlich?


 
Ich finde es eher praktisch mit Brandungs- bzw. Naturköderruten, weil man durch die Länge die langen Vorfächer besser händeln kann.
Mit den Mitanglern habe ich mich noch nie in die Haare gekriegt, man muss natürlich mit hohen Gewichten angeln damit die Montage am Platz bleibt und nicht unterm Kutter durchtreibt und sich mit dem "gegenüber" verheddert, aber das kann mit 'ner kurzen Rute genauso passieren

Gruß Chris


----------



## RibnitzerJung (7. April 2011)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

hmmm... hab ne rute mit ich glaub 250g wurfgewicht, dürfte aber doch eigentlich mehr abkönnen oder??? weil ich werfe ja dann nicht damit?!?!?!|kopfkrat


----------



## hans albers (8. April 2011)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

yep.. dat dürfte reichen..

allerdings wären mir 4,20 m   
ein büschn zu lang fürn kudder

3- 3,60 m langen bei mir

greetz
lars


----------



## RibnitzerJung (8. April 2011)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

ich bin echt am grübeln was ich morgen machen soll, natur oder pilken... bei dem wind, 4 bis 5 BFT... |kopfkrat


----------



## hans albers (8. April 2011)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

moin..

nimm doch beide ruten mit,
(mach ich auch öfter)

wenns beim pilken nicht so läuft ,einfach
mal einen wattwurm ran und blei ca. 200g-300g...

greetz
lars


----------



## RibnitzerJung (8. April 2011)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

ja, ich glaube so wird es auch laufen... wollte bloß nicht unbedingt wattwürmer fürn a**** holen.... aber darauf wird es wohl hinaus laufen...
danke....


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2011)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

darf ich mal fragen von wo und mit wem du fährst?!?

wenn du genügend Platz hast, also der Kutter nicht überfüllt ist, angel in der Andrift mit Pilk bzw. GuFi und in der Abdrift mit Naturködern. Bei so starkem Wind und dementsprechend starker Drift brauchst du sonst für die Andrift wesentlich höhere Gewichte als 200-300gr, dann artet das in Arbeit aus und du läufst ständig Gefahr das die Montage unterm Kutter durchtreibt...


----------



## RibnitzerJung (8. April 2011)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter*

naja... also wir sind auf dem kutter jasmund unterwegs ich glaub 17meter lang und das mit angeblich max 15 leuten...
naja, ich glaub ich kauf nachher ein paar würmchen und schönes blei und dann werd ich morgen spontan entscheiden und je nachdem wie gut was geht also pilken z.B.!


----------

